# Where the Fat People Are



## Jay West Coast (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm going to be in the United Arab Emirates next week, and remembered that I once saw some interesting statistics of the prevalence of fat women in UAE. Interestingly enough I found this resource, and I thought I'd share.

My fellow globetrotting fat-interested people might find this inspirational. Or perhaps it's just rigged by the Cook Islands Tourism Authority...

https://apps.who.int/infobase/compa...4&year=2010&sf1=cd.0701&sex=2&agegroup=15-100


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Sep 11, 2009)

Jay,
I've been to many Middle Eastern countries and as is the case in almost all of them, and to my delight, plus size women are the normal. But thank you for the heads up on the Cook Islands I plan on making that a future vacation stop. PJ 



Jay West Coast said:


> I'm going to be in the United Arab Emirates next week, and remembered that I once saw some interesting statistics of the prevalence of fat women in UAE. Interestingly enough I found this resource, and I thought I'd share.
> 
> My fellow globetrotting fat-interested people might find this inspirational. Or perhaps it's just rigged by the Cook Islands Tourism Authority...
> 
> https://apps.who.int/infobase/compa...4&year=2010&sf1=cd.0701&sex=2&agegroup=15-100


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 17, 2009)

How can you enjoy the sights of BBWs in the UAE if they are all covered up? I'm thinkin' the Cook Islands would be the better bet regardless of the numbers...


----------



## Tad (Sep 17, 2009)

I heard an ad on the radio this morning for the series of survivor, set in Samoa. I seemed to recall hearing that the culture there had traditionally been fat friendly; checking the link you gave it was not as high as the Cook Islands, but still pretty high. Somehow I doubt any mention of that will make it through to Survivor 

Sticking with reality shows, we could plot out a course for "The Amazing (FA) Race" with stops in the fattest countries in the world, and FA related activities  (Sorry, just being silly....)


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm with you on the societal thing Tad... I think you have to take into consideration cultural aspects of how fat is accepted, you can't just go by raw data...

Besides, I don't think oogling BBWs is even allowed in Arab countries... and punishment for committing such a faux pas can be severe. If we don't hear from our globetrotting friend Jay after his trip to UAE, we'll know what happened...


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Oct 26, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> If we don't hear from our globetrotting friend Jay after his trip to UAE, we'll know what happened...



I noted that women of the UAE are apparently slimmer than those here in the U.S.A. So no danger there. The winners though are the women of Nauru. Apparently there isn't much to do on that tiny island except eat. :eat1:


----------

